# EBAY POWER SUPPLY



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Has anyone seen this particular power supply? If so, what do you think of it? 


Item number: 220584160042

G Scale Regulated Power Supply 24V 13A 3yr Warnty NEW
G Scale Regulated Power Supply 24V 13A 3yr Warnty NEW
G Scale Regulated Power Supply 24V 13A 3yr Warnty NEW


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan, check the archives, I bought one like this, the least little surge or short (IE, LGB skate hits a frog) and it trips an internal breaker.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks. We don't want to have to operate internally. Enough other contingencies to worry about.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Like I said, LIKE this, but not exact one. May want to ask the question of the seller. I tried the archives, searches do not work tonite. 

I hooked mine to an Aristo TE, would run until some sort of short or surge...then would limp at minimal voltage until you unplugged, waited about 2-3 min, and then tried again. I need to play with it more maybe? 

Me? Old ancient Stancor 18VAC 5 amp transformer with a 10 amp bridge, small foil cap and this goes into my Aristo TE (with a $1 12VDC computer cooling fan). Primative for some here, but I was driving 1960s cars daily until a few years ago.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

I have never seen this one.. Go with a Bridgewerks they are trouble free.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

I think the part number he's quoting is his own internal part number. 
It's a Mean Well SP-320-24, right on the end of the case. 
His prices: 
Buy it now price in our eBay Store: $109.95 New MSRP: $199.95 

are WAY high. 

Specs here: 
http://www.craftec.nl/productPDF/SP-320-spec.pdf


----------



## ronchatt (Jan 2, 2008)

Have a look at this one . 24v DC .14a. $40 free shipping from China . eBay Item #160412404019 sellers name, maryma6688. I have had one for 6 months, works perfectly every time*.. * Ron.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You can find Meanwell at TRC Electronics. I use them for my DCC layout, very reliable and inexpensive. Not cheap, inexpensive. Cheap I don't buy. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## planenut (Jan 4, 2008)

GO BRIDGEWERKS CAN'T GO WRONG 

JON


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ron, that one on Ebay is a Meanwell also. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## ronchatt (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg 
Cheap and nasty I do not do . well reseached value for money I do. This the same as yours without the meanwell sticker on it. and with out 100% PRICE MARKUP on it

Jon 
Yours is probobly the same with 300% on it 
Ron.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If it's the same "guts" as a Meanwell, then it's a good deal. 

I only need a few, so I bought stateside. 

Never used the word "nasty", so let's not escalate this to some strange form of name calling. 

It looks the same externally, and has a Meanwell type part number, so I'll believe you. 

Regards, Greg


----------

